# JavaScript Status erkennen?



## 23 (5. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

wie erkenne ich ob JavaScript im Browser an oder aus ist?

Ich habe eine index.jsp und habe mir gedacht ich baue einfach per JS eine Weiterleitung ein. Falls JS an ist wird man weitergeleitet und falls nicht ist man auf der Seite die ohne JS läuft.

Gibt es da noch eine Alternativ Lösung?


----------



## Noctarius (5. Nov 2009)

Das <noscript>-Tag von HTML. Das wird vom Browser ausgeführt, wenn kein JavaScript aktiviert oder vorhanden ist. Mit etwas tricksen kann man hier einen 0 Sekunden Meta-Refresh einbauen, der dich z.B. auf eine Fehlerseite weiterleitet.


----------



## Unregistriert (5. Nov 2009)

Das ist nicht valide!


----------



## musiKk (5. Nov 2009)

Das stimmt. Meta-Tags müssen im Head sein.
Ob der Nutzer JS aktiv hat, erkennt man natürlich so. 

Eine Möglichkeit, ist vielleicht ein onclick-Event auf Links. Da kann JavaScript rein, das irgendwas macht und am Schluss ein false zurückgibt. Daraufhin wird das Ziel im href-Attribut ignoriert. Also kann dort die Version ohne JavaScript hin.


----------

